# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Κάναρος 1 χρόνο μαζί με θηλυκό καρδερινοκάναρο δεν ζευγαρώνει πια!

## georgefsk

Η ιστορία ξεκινάει ως εξής:
Μια φίλη μου είχε βρει το 2007, ένα καναρινάκι αρσενικό στο μπαλκόνι και το μάζεψε( μικρο σε ηλικία). Την ίδια χρονιά βρήκε και ένα καρδερινοκάναρο θηλυκό και 3 χρόνια μετά τα έβαλε στο ίδιο κλουβί, χωρίς να ξέρει ότι ήταν καρδερινοκάναρο  και ότι δεν μπορούσε να ζευγαρώσει. Το καναρίνι ήταν μια χαρά μέχρι τότε, κελαηδούσε και φαινόταν πυρωμένο. Ένα χρόνο(2010-2011) τα είχε μαζί και αφού τα χώρισε, εκείνος δεν πύρωνε πια και δεν κελαηδούσε(2011). 
Σήμερα κελαηδάει πολύ λίγο  αλλά δεν έχει πυρώσει καθόλου και φαίνεται ότι δεν θέλει τα θηλυκά(καναρίνια) και τσακώνεται με όλα. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην ζευγαρώσει ποτέ ξανά, επειδή ήταν με το καρδερινοκάναρο;

----------


## mitsman

οχι Γιωργο δεν υπαρχει τετοιο ενδεχομενο,... απλα δεν εχει πυρωσει ακομη... ειτε αυτος ειτε τα θηλυκα που βαζεις!

----------


## georgefsk

Το θέμα είναι ότι προσπάθησα και πέρυσι, αλλά δεν έγινε τίποτα... δεν πυρώνει καθόλου... Ο άλλος αρσενικός που έχω κελαηδάει αρκετά δυνατά και όταν τον ακούει ο άλλος δεν κελαηδάει... Παρά μόνο όταν είναι εντελώς μόνος του σε άλλο δωμάτιο.. Επίσης όταν το χώρισα από το καρδερινοκάναρο, το πουλί φαινόταν ότι έχει πέσει σε κατάθλιψη και εμφάνισε πτεροροία σε λάθος εποχή.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Το θέμα είναι ότι προσπάθησα και πέρυσι, αλλά δεν έγινε τίποτα... δεν πυρώνει καθόλου... Ο άλλος αρσενικός που έχω κελαηδάει αρκετά δυνατά και όταν τον ακούει ο άλλος δεν κελαηδάει... Παρά μόνο όταν είναι εντελώς μόνος του σε άλλο δωμάτιο.. Επίσης όταν το χώρισα από το καρδερινοκάναρο, το πουλί φαινόταν ότι έχει πέσει σε κατάθλιψη και εμφάνισε πτεροροία σε λάθος εποχή.


Το χωρισες, το εβαλες απο εξω σε μεσα ή απο μεσα σε εξω? (στο μπαλκονι ή οπου αλλου..). Διαβασε κι αυτο Παθολογική Πτερόρροια των Πτηνών!

----------


## georgefsk

Όχι κανονικά μέσα ήταν και τα δύο... Δεν τους άλλαξα μέρος... απλά τους άλλαξα κλουβιά...

----------


## Gardelius

*Τα καρδερινοκαναρα ειναι .... στείρα!!!! Πως έγινε να πυρώσει ??*

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Πυρωνουν Ηλια! Οπως ολα τα ζωντανα! Απλα δεν μπορουν να αναπαραχθουν!  :winky:

----------


## georgefsk

Το πρόβλημα μου είναι το καναρίνι όχι το θηλυκό καρδερινοκαναρο... Το καρδερινοκαναρο απεβίωσε πριν 2 μηνες...

Το διάβασα το άρθρο... Ο λόγοι της πτερορροιας ήταν ψυχολογικοί λογικά... Αμέσως μετά τον χωρισμό του με το καρδερινοκαναρο έπεσε σε κατάθλιψη και ήταν άκεφο για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα και δεν κελαηδούσε... ΟΥΤΕ όταν ήταν μαζί με το καρδερινοκαναρο για 1 χρόνο κελαηδούσε...(λογικό...) Όταν το χώρισα την άνοιξη του 2012 δεν κελαηδούσε παλι μόνο άκουγε τον άλλον αρσενικό... Το περίεργο που συνέβη ήταν ότι το φθινόπωρο ξεκίνησε να κελαηδάει λίγο προσπαθώντας να μιμηθεί τον άλλο αρσενικό.. Προσπαθούσε να κάνει τους ίδιους ήχους αλλά δεν το πετύχαινε ακριβώς. Μερικούς ήχους τους έκανε μερικούς όχι... Τώρα έχει βελτιωθεί κάπως αλλά και πάλι δεν κελαηδάει συχνά. Τι μπορεί να φταίει? Μηπως η ηλικία παίζει ρόλο? είναι περίπου 5-6 χρονών...

----------


## panaisompatsos

Αμα το βρήκε το 2007 θα είναι τουλάχιστο 6 ετών, σε τέτοια ηλικία και αν δεν είχε και την κατάλληλη διατροφή κλπ δε θα περίμενα και πολλα πράγματα απο αναπαραγωγικης άποψης.
φιλικα.

----------


## οδυσσέας

βαλε φωτογραφια απο την κοιλια και την αμαρα του. μηπως εχει παχυνει?

----------


## georgefsk

Δεν είχε και πολύ καλή διατροφή πριν... Τώρα η διατροφή του είναι μια χαρά... Είναι δύσκολο δηλαδή να ζευγαρώσει σε αυτή την ηλικία? 

Δεν νομίζω να έχει παχύνει... αδύνατο είναι... Θα βγάλω φώτο να το δείτε...

----------


## mitsman

βρεξε με νερακι τα δαχτυλα σου και παραμερισε τα πουπουλα απο την κοιλια του. εκει κοντα που ειναι το πουλακι του!!!! 

ΑΝ το πουλακι ειναι πολυ παχυ.... κατι πολυ πιθανο τοτε ο λογος ειναι αυτος γιατι το λιπος μειωνει την τεσοστερονη!

----------


## jk21

βαλε και μια φωτο απο τις κουτσουλιες του σε λευκο χαρτι κουζινας  ...

----------


## georgefsk

Δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να βγάλω τις φωτογραφίες καλά με το κινητό μου και φαίνονται θολές... Μια χαρά μου φαίνονται όμως και οι κουτσουλιές και η αμάρα και η κοιλιά... Δεν έχει λίπος... Δεν είναι κιτρινωπό καθόλου από κάτω... Σε αντίθεση με τον άλλο αρσενικό τον οποίο το έλεγξα και ήταν κατακίτρινος από το λίπος στην κοιλιά!  :Mad0163:  Αυτός όμως κελαηδάει συνεχώς στην καναρα που τον έχω δίπλα... 
Τα πουλιά μου δεν είχαν και την καλύτερη διατροφή πέρυσι... Καθώς πέρυσι απέκτησα το πρώτο μου καναρίνι και δεν ήξερα πολλά για την διατροφή τους...
Τους έδινα κόκκινη ψευτοβιταμινη απο τα πετσοπ... και prontocolor raff επειδη ο πετσοπας το είχε βάψει ετσι και δεν ήξερα πολλά τότε και το αγόρασα.
Αυτά τα έδινα και στα δυο καναρίνια αλλά τα σταμάτησα γιατί από πέρυσι την άνοιξη προς καλοκαίρι διάβασα και έμαθα πολλά μέσα από το φόρουμ...
Ευτυχώς δεν έκανα το ίδιο λάθος στις καναρες μου και στα πουλάκια που βγήκαν πέρυσι... :winky: 
Τώρα θέλω να φροντίσω όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα τα καναρίνια μου!

Βγήκα εκτός θέματος τωρα...
Τι να κάνω για να επαναφέρω αυτόν τον αρσενικό? (για τον παχουλό ξέρω τι να κάνω, έχω διαβάσει ήδη ανάλογα θέματα)
Τι να κάνω για να πυρώσει?
Μήπως σε αυτή την ηλικία(6 χρονών) είναι δύσκολο να ζευγαρώσει?
Οταν τον έχω κοντά με άλλα πουλιά δεν κελαηδάει... 
Μήπως να τον απομονώσω να μην ακούει καθόλου πουλιά? Μόνο έτσι κελαηδάει...

----------


## georgefsk

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## georgefsk

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## mitsman

Κουτσουλιες δεν ξερω να κρινω... αλλα το πουλακι εχει λιπος... βεβαια οχι τοσο λιπος ωστε να δημιουργει προβλημα!!!!
αρκετο ομως για να μην εχει γονιμα αυγα!!!!

Ας μας πουν και τα παιδια την γνωμη τους!!!!

----------


## georgefsk

Ευχαριστώ πολύ... 
Τον έχω βάλει ήδη σε πρόγραμμα διατροφής με φρούτα και λαχανικά...
Άντε να δούμε τι θα γίνει...
Να θυμίσω ότι δεν κελαηδάει σχεδόν καθόλου και έχει να βατεψει 2 χρόνια απ ότι μου είπε η φιλη μου που το ειχε... Το καρδερινοκαναρο είχε βατεψει τοτε...
Δεν έχει πάει ποτέ με καναρα!!!  ::

----------


## mitsman

Γιωργο δεν εχει σημασια που δεν εχει παει με καναρινι..... τα ενστικτα υπαρχουν!

----------


## georgefsk

Ένας πετσοπας μου ειπε ότι επειδή έχει πάει με καρδερινοκαναρο δεν πρόκειται να πάει ξανά με καναρίνι επειδή έχει άλλο αναπαραγωγικό σύστημα το καρδερινοκαναρο! 
Γι αυτό εγώ ειχα απογοητευτει...
Τώρα χάρηκα!  :Happy0062: 
Ελπίζω να δω απόγονους απ αυτό το καναρίνι...

----------


## οδυσσέας

:Happy0196: ρε τι αλλο θα μας πουν οι ''επιστημονες''.

----------


## mitsman

Δεν ισχυει σε ΚΑΜΜΙΑ περιπτωση αυτο!

----------


## georgefsk

:Happy0062: Ωραία... 
Τι μπορώ να κάνω για να πυρώσει και να κελαηδήσει?
Παρατήρησα ότι όταν τον πηγαίνω μακρυά από τα άλλα πουλιά τότε μόνο κελαηδάει λίγο... 
Πως το εξηγείτε αυτό?

----------


## mitsman

Θα παρεις μια πολυβιταμινη υδατοδιαλυτη... ιδανικη ειναι η muta vit της versele laga  και θα του βαζεις ΚΑΘΕ μερα στο νερο!
Θα πας να παρεις 1 κιλο τροφη (σπορια) και ενα κιλο σκέτο ασπούρι (καναρινοσπορο), θα τα βαλεις μαζι σε ενα κουβαδακι θα τα ανακατεψεις καλα και θα δινεις καθε μερα ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου γεματο! οχι παραπανω ουτε λιγοτερο!
Θα αγορασεις μαρουλι, σπανακι, μπροκολο και πιπερια φλωρινης και θα τους βαζειςμια φορα την εβδομαδα απο το καθενα.

----------


## georgefsk

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες! 

Αυγό , αυγοτροφη να βάζω κανονικά ή όχι?

----------


## mitsman

Θα βαζεις αυγο, μονο το ασπραδι, 3- 4 φορες την εβδομαδα!

----------


## georgefsk

Τα εκανα ολα αυτα και εστρωσε καπως...Κελαηδαει πιο συχνα τωρα... Τον εβαλα και με ενα θυληκο σημερα να δω τι θα κανει.. ( τα ειχα διπλα για να γνωριστουν) Ενω πριν τσακωνοντουσαν τωρα δεν τσακωνονται...
Το θυληκο ειναι πυρωμενο και ξεκινησε να ασχολειται με το νημα. Εβαλε λιγο και στη φωλια!
Δεν ξερω ομως τι θα κανει αυτος... :sad: 
Θα την βατεψει ή μπα???  :Confused0007:

----------


## georgefsk

Το θυληκο συνεχιζει και φτιαχνει φωλια σημερα...
Αυτος ομως δεν κανει τιποτα... ουτε της κελαηδαει ουτε την ταιζει...

----------


## οδυσσέας

τα πουλια εχουν τον δικο τους χαρακτηρα και συμπεριφορα στην αναπαραγωγη. μπορει να την βατεψει και να εχει σποριασμενα αυγα και χωρις να κελαϊδαει πολυ. αλλα και να φτιαξει φωλια η καναρα και να ειναι ασπορη δεν πειραζει αστην να κλωσησει μεχρι να ετοιμαστει και ο μαγκας.

*οποτε μπορεσεις βαλε αλλη μια φωτο απο την κοιλια του.

----------


## georgefsk

:Party0028: Σημερα η καναρα εκανε το πρωτο αυγο!!! Και τον ειδα να την βατευει!!!! Μακαρι να ειναι ενσπορα! Δεν κελαηδαει ομως καθολου....

----------


## georgefsk

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## οδυσσέας

η κοιλια του ειναι μια χαρα σε λιγο καιρο θα εχεις τα πρωτα σου πουλακια.

----------


## georgefsk

Ωραία!!! Η καναρα σημερα δεν εκανε αυγο... Θα κανει αυριο το δευτερο?  :Confused0013:

----------


## georgefsk

Το εκανε σημερα τελικα...  :winky:

----------


## georgefsk

Η πρωτη γεννα δυστυχως ηταν ασπορη...

Αλλα τωρα εχει 4 αυγα σποριασμενα!
 :Jumping0045:

----------


## xarhs

γιωργο παντως δεν φαινεται πυρωμενος....... αληθεια τα γονιμοποιησε ολα τα αυγα?

----------


## xarhs

ετσι ειναι ενα φουλ πυρωμενο αρσενικο......

----------


## georgefsk

Ναι! την δευτερη φορα ολα! Περιεργο ειναι! οντως δεν ειναι πυρωμενος και δεν κελαηδαει καθολου! 2 φορες τον ειδα να την βατευει αθορυβα...

----------


## georgefsk

Ναι τα αλλα 2 αρσενικα που εχω ετσι ειναι... Αλλα το ενα δεν σποριασε κανενα αυγο φετος γιατι ειχε λιπος... 3 γεννες ασπορες ειχε παρολου που ηταν πυρωμενος!!!
Τον αλλον τον εβαλα με μια πρωταρα και εκανε 2 μικρα.. Προχτες βγηκαν τα 2 μικρα!!!

----------


## georgefsk

Δεν ηταν δικα του τα μικρα! Αλλου πατερα ηταν τελικα μαλλον! Μια μερα ειχα βαλει εναν αλλο αρσενικο για δοκιμη επειδη αυτος τσακωνοταν με το θυληκο και μαλλον την βατεψε εκεινος... Το καταλαβα γιατι ολα τα μικρα ειναι σκουρα και κανενας απο τους δυο γονεις δεν ειναι... Βεβαια δεν ειμαι και 100% σιγουρος...
Αυτος και παλι δεν συμμετεχει καθολου ουτε ταιζει την θυληκια ουτε τα μικρα... (Σαν δικα του τα βλεπει ομως)
Το μονο που εκανε ηταν να καθεται στην φωλια οταν ηταν αυγα και σηκωνοταν για να φαει η θυληκια...
Και μετα οταν γυριζε η θυληκια στην φωλια και τον εδιωχνε τσακωνοντουσαν παρα πολυ! Σε σημειο να την τσιμπαει αυτος στο κεφαλι!
Και οταν κλωσσαει αυτη κανει συνεχως εναν ηχο εκνευριστικο τσι τσι τσι τσι τσι τσι τσι τσι! Σαν να μην τον θελει!
Οταν τον βγαζω η θυληκια ηρεμει...
Περιεργα πραγματα............

----------

